# gesamte gedruckte Seitenzahl auslesen bei Canon MP600



## Pokerclock (23. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele Seiten mein Drucker bereits drucken musste. Die Anleitung gibt dazu nix her. Weiß jemand von euch wie das bei dem Modell geht?

Canon MP600 (Multifunktionsdrucker) 

Vielleicht geht das ja mit ähnlichen Canon Druckern.


----------



## derLordselbst (23. Oktober 2009)

Das hier hilft Dir eventuell weiter. Getestet habe ich es allerdings noch nicht:


Druckerchannel | Leserartikel: Service-Mode bei Canon-Tintenstrahldruckern > Seitenzähler, Reset des Alttintenzählers, ...


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Oktober 2009)

Auch schon gefunden und hilft leider nicht. Eine Anfrage beim Support hat ergeben, dass dies nur in der "Werkstatt" möglich wäre. Wer es glaubt...


----------



## eVoX (25. Oktober 2009)

Da ich den gleichen Drucker habe, hab ich mal eine Frage an dich.
Benutzt du immer original Patronen?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt ja, hatte noch keinerlei Probleme mit denen.


----------



## eVoX (25. Oktober 2009)

Das du mit denen keinerlei Probleme hast, hab ich mir schon gedacht, die hab ich ja auch nicht.
Nur dachte ich, dass du vielleicht andere Patronen benutzt oder schon mal ausprobiert hast, wollte wissen, ob es zu Problemen kommen könnte, weil es gibt diese 5 Pack original, kostet ~50-60€, die anderen max. 20€.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Oktober 2009)

Tja, so ist das. Andere habe ich noch nicht probiert. Am Ende zählt ja auch nicht der Preis, sondern die Druckqualität und da sind die originalen meistens besser, vor allem in der Farbbeständigkeit.


----------



## eVoX (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Druckqualität ist für mich nicht wichtig, ich drucke eigentlich nur Texte.
Mal auch Bilder für die Schule, da ist die Qualität aber nicht wichtig.

Bleibe aber weiter bei den originalen Patronen, mit ~10€ sind auch nicht grad teuer.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, also bei meinem ip5200 druckt der alles mögliche auf die Infoseite nur nicht wieviele Seiten gedruckt wurden .

Ich nutze übrigens keine original-Patronen. Druckqualität passt aber trotzdem (habe Patronen von Pelikan drinn). Man muss die teile dem Drucker nur erst beibringen indem man drei Fehlermeldungen wegklickt.


----------



## M4tthi4s (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den gleichen Drucker (MP600) und habe zuerst auch nur originale Patronen genommen.
Allerdings wurde mir das dann auf dauer zu teuer. Jetzt verwende ich kompatible Patronen,
da braucht man nur den Chip einer Originalpatrone entfernen und auf die kompatible stecken.

Anschließend nur noch die Füllstandskontrolle für die entsprechende Patrone deaktivieren,
sobald die Patrone als "leer" erkannt wird.

Kompatible Patronen kaufe ich für knapp 1€ das Stück,
Unterschiede in der Druckqualität konnte ich noch keine feststellen.


----------

